# That one part in Tchaikovsky's 6th, why does it always make me jump?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I know it's coming, I even plan for it, but I still manage to jump every time it gets there, and it's the part in the first movement where it gets very quiet, and the music stops for a moment or two, then hits you with lots of brass and such, and it always manages to make me jump ever since I was a kid. I can't believe I'm still falling for it, why does it do this to me?


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I know the bit you mean, it makes me jump too. Worse of course when you're listening at home, at least when you're watching the orchestra at a concert you can see it coming.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Manok said:


> I know it's coming, I even plan for it, but I still manage to jump every time it gets there, and it's the part in the first movement where it gets very quiet, and the music stops for a moment or two, then hits you with lots of brass and such, and it always manages to make me jump ever since I was a kid. I can't believe I'm still falling for it, why does it do this to me?


That's the transition from the Adagio mosso to the Allegro vivo [development] _ the famous pppppp_ part in the bassoon, which concludes the clarinet solo...most conductors forego the bassoon, and use bass clarinet - which preserves the clarinet timbre, and the bass clarinet can really get soft in that register. 
It's supposed to be shocking - for maximum firepower - try Reiner/CSO - the dynamic contrast is remarkable, and the short, intense_ FF_ chord is really stunning - this however, is surpassed shortly thereafter when the trumpets enter _FFF_....again, Reiner/CSO is unbelievable - the trumpets enter with an absolutely shattering blast on their high Bb, descending line. one of Tchaikovsky's best symphonic moments...amazing execution!!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Today I was walking along a ridge on which open rock alternated with conifer and birch forest. A tree had toppled along the side of the path and as I approached the root knot two grouse resting behind it loudly drummed their wings and took flight. Every time this happens I jump and feel a surge of adrenaline, even though I know what the sound is within milliseconds. Why? Because it's sudden, it's loud, and humans have a startle reflex. The Tchaikovsky does that to me too!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manok said:


> I know it's coming, I even plan for it, but I still manage to jump every time it gets there, and it's the part in the first movement where it gets very quiet, and the music stops for a moment or two, then hits you with lots of brass and such, and it always manages to make me jump ever since I was a kid. I can't believe I'm still falling for it, why does it do this to me?


It's always nice to read things like this, makes me realise I am not alone with my music passion.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I still haven't forgotten the first time I ever heard it. Scared the bejeezus out of me. Then my allergies suddenly got really bad at the very end. Dang that Tchaikovsky and his emotional roller coasters.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Yep it stills takes me aback too. Like you said, we know it's coming but still hits you between the eyes. That's why we love it.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

What a lovely post - it reminds me that enjoying classical music doesn't have to be all intellectual and worthy.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've heard a lot of Tchaik Sixes, but I've never heard the _ff_ at measure 157 done better than on James Levine's recording with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra on RCA:









The rest of this performance is good, too. In fact, it has long been my favorite Tchaik Sixth ... and I've heard a lot of them.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

SONNET CLV said:


> I've heard a lot of Tchaik Sixes, but I've never heard the _ff_ at measure 157 done better than on James Levine's recording with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra on RCA:
> 
> View attachment 96470


Reiner taught them well!!


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha, I was just listening to this yesterday and I jumped too.


----------

